
Teacher cleared of raping pupil says men should stay away from teaching - ryanlol
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/16/geography-teacher-cleared-raping-pupil-says-men-should-stay/
======
walrus01
All it takes is the whim of one moody, angst ridden 15 year old who decides to
make a false accusation to destroy your life.

------
grizzles
It's the school / union's fault. The allegation was that it happened in the
classroom. Nowadays, there is no reason to not have cameras in all the
classrooms.

Sensor tech could be used to figure out how to do education better, and
obviously it would avoid problems like this.

------
lingben
unfortunately the article doesn't mention what if any consequences there are
for the student who falsely accused this teacher and ruined his life

